# Good Morning from Springdale.



## exhaustedspark (Oct 18, 2011)

Slept in a bit. Fog is heavy over half the 20 acres. Looks like it is going to be a great day to smoke some cheese.

Karl


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2011)

What's the temp up there?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 18, 2011)

nothing like smoked cheese!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Oct 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> What's the temp up there?


It is 35/38 now. Just 7 miles away and up about 300 ft it is blue sky and lot of sun.

Goin to be a beautiful day

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Oct 18, 2011)

What a day. 

Started out with fog.








Ended up with sunshine







And of course Smoked cheese using silver ware pellet burner.







Pepper jack and sharp chedder and sliced yellow and swiss.

1 of 2 plates. After she sits in fridge will put in vac bag to pass out for friends.

Love dat cheese.

Pellets sure make life easy.







Happy smokin

Karl


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> And of course Smoked cheese using silver ware pellet burner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SILVERWARE PELLET BURNER !!!!!!!

That must be something like an Irragation water filter pellet burner........ The folks in Washington sure think outside the box.... 

I'm not sure what that means but I think we will get some responses as to how we think..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Get ready to DUCK Karl....


----------



## exhaustedspark (Oct 19, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> SILVERWARE PELLET BURNER !!!!!!!
> 
> That must be something like an Irragation water filter pellet burner........ The folks in Washington sure think outside the box....
> 
> ...


----------



## alelover (Oct 19, 2011)

This my homemade one. It does hold any silverware.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Oct 19, 2011)

I dont know. I think i could get some forks and knifes in there. Do you have any trbl with the row next to the lit row starting through the side and burning at the same time? Also is that irragation screen also?

Karl


----------

